# [W] Thousand Sons, Deathguard [H] LZM, IG and SW Army



## OGSandwich (Mar 8, 2011)

*This thread has been updated as of May 3rd, 2011.*

Greetings and thanks for stopping by to my trade thread! After many years of absence I am looking to get back into the Warhammer 40K universe – I’m looking to start fresh. So I’m hoping to offload my old armies to make room for new ones.

As the titled states I am looking to get into Chaos Space Marines, specifically *Thousand Sons* and *Death Guard* perhaps *Khorne *(depends on offer)

Feel free to message me with any questions.

*[Wants]*
Thousand Sons themed Army
Death Guard themed Army 

*OR*

-HQ-
Ahriman of the Thousand Sons
Typhus Herald of Nurgle
Chaos Marine Sorcerer with Force Axe
Chaos Marine Sorcerer with Force Sword
Chaos Marine Sorcerer with Force Staff

-Elites-
Terminators 
Dreadnaughts

-Troops-
Thousand Sons
Plague Marines
Rhinos

-Fast Attack-
N/A

-Heavy Suport-
Land Raider
Defiler
Obliterators 
Havocs 

*[Haves]*
Lizardmen
1 Skink Priest - Painted
16 Saurus Warriors - Painted
5 Temple Guard - Primed White 
13 Skinks - Primed White







Space Wolves
12 Blood Claws - Assembled and Bare
2 Scouts (Flamer & Missile Launcher) - Primed White
20 Grey Hunters - Painted 
8 Space Marines - Assembled and Bare
1 Attack Bike w/ Heavy Bolter - Painted
Blood Claws Bike Pack (3) - Primed White
Long Fangs aka Devastators - Primed White
9 Assault Marines - 8 Primed White, 1 Assembled and Bare
Mk1 Veteran Squad - 4 Painted, 1 Primed White
1 Rune Priest - Painted 
1 Logan Grimnar - Painted
1 Ragnar Blackmane - Primed White
1 Land Raider w/ twin linked lascannons and heavy bolter turrent - Painted (except Marine gunner) 










Imperial Guard
39 Catachan Infantry - Assembled and Bare, all except 1
90 Cadian Shock Troop Infantry - Painted
6 Cadian Special Weapons (metal w/ 4 Meltas, 2 Plasmas) - 5 Primed Black, 1 Painted
2 Standard Bearers (metal) - 1 Primed Black, 1 Painted
2 Voxcasters (metal) - 1 Primed Black, 1 Bare
3 Medics (metal) - 2 Primed Black, 1 bare
2 Company Commanders (metal) - 1 Primed Black, 1 Bare
1 Wounded Trooper (metal) - Painted
2 Catachan Officers (metal Powersword/Plasma Pistol, Powerfist/Laspistol) - Bare
3 Cadian Officers (metal Powersword/Plasma, Chainsword/Boltpistol, Powerfist/Laspistol) - 2 Primed Black, 1 Painted
3 Ratlings - 2 Primed Black, 1 Painted
2 Cadian Snipers - Painted 
1 Nork Deddog - Primed Black
1 Ogryn - Primed Black
4 Stormtroopers (metal 2 Hellguns, Plasma, Melta) - Painted
12 Kasrkin (metal Sarge, Flamer, Grenade Launcher, Plasma, Melta) - Painted
1 Heavy Bolter Heavy Weapon Team - Painted
3 Lascannon Heavy Weapon Teams - 1 Painted, 2 Assembled and Bare
1 Leman Russ - Painted 
1 Basilisk - Painted
1 Demolisher - Assembled and Bare
1 Chimera - Painted
2 Chimeras (Broken - 1 w/ no turrent and treads, 1 with broken multi-laser turrent) - 1 Painted, 1 Assembled and Bare 
3 Sentinels w/ Autocannons - 2 Painted, 1 Assembled and Bare















Thanks for stopping by, hope to hear from you soon. :-D 
-OGSandwich


----------



## Batmanners (May 2, 2011)

It's fairly simple to turn regular Chaos Termies into Thousand Sons Termies.
Simply Regal Blue base, Gold highlights. Carefully paint Yellow/Blue bands into the shoulder pads and power/chain fists, and you're done. I am having difficulty finding a good looking Thousand Sons livery for Rhinos however. Blue just doesn't do it for me.


----------

